# Mid Florida APBTA ADBA Sanctioned Point Show!!!



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

Come on out and bring that beautiful conformation dog or that awesome weight puller......there will also be Fun Events, great food, and a weekend full of fun!!! Camping available on site as well....hope to see you there!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pig needs to tear it up ADBA style!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

As of right now we are planning on being there!


----------



## Rosie (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey folks! CGC testing on Saturday from 12-2 pm at the point show! Only $10....get your dogs certified!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Our ride fell through, sucks but that is how it is.


----------

